# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  Hales Mansion

## Pete

Largest private home in OKC put up for sale

The historic W.T. Hales Mansion at 1521 N. Hudson in Heritage Hills has just been put on the market for $2.125 million.



The enormous 20,000 square foot stone home is located directly south of the Overholser Mansion and is believed to be the largest private home in Oklahoma City. 

From the MLS listing:

This glorious mansion sits on a double lot in Heritage Hills and boasts over 20,000 sf including a 3rd floor ballroom and working elevator. There is truly space for everything and everyone in this immaculately maintained home. The large rooms with soaring ceilings, incredible craftsmanship, and beautiful finishes are just a few amenities that could not be replicated today. Don?t miss your opportunity to experience this grand neo-classical mansion. Numerous amenities and features include: 6 living areas - a Grand Hall, Formal Living Room, Sun Room, Study, Library/TV Room, Bar Room and 2nd Floor Living Room. This grand home also boasts of a 3rd floor conversion with additional beds and baths, additional living areas and a Ball Room. 2 Dining areas, a spacious kitchen, a large basement utility area and a garage apartment are additional features of this exciting Heritage Hills Mansion.

----------


## KayneMo

Absolutely stunning! It's one of my favorite houses. Seems like a steal at only $106/sf. It's neighbor to the west is on the market for $257/sf, and most of the other nearby homes are on the market for an average of $220/sf.

----------


## Pete

Looks like the kitchen and bathrooms haven't been touched for a while.

However, not many 3rd level ballrooms around.

----------


## Pete

BTW, I am fantasizing about applying my love of clean, modern furniture and decor in this place.

Of course, I'd need 20,000 SF of it.  Fun to think about.

----------


## Laramie

Is this the same structure that use to house the OKC Catholic Archdiocese's home for the Bishop & eventual Archbishop of OKC?

nm:

Question answered in the listing...

----------


## Pete

> Is this the same structure that use to house the OKC Catholic Archdiocese's home for the Bishop & eventual Archbishop of OKC?


Yes, read the blurb I posted.

----------


## Jeepnokc

I would have thought this was the largest private residence but it is just shy of 15000 sq ft according to assessor

http://www.oklahomacounty.org/assess...TNO=R141633000

----------


## sooner88

Had always thought this was the largest too. 20,000 sf is gigantic.

http://www.oklahomacounty.org/assess...TNO=R202671100

----------


## Martin

> Looks like the kitchen and bathrooms haven't been touched for a while.


you weren't kidding... that kitchen is rough.

----------


## KayneMo

^ It looks as if it hasn't been updated much since the mansion's construction in 1916, when cooks and kitchen maids would have been the only ones in the kitchen.

----------


## HangryHippo

That is an incredible house.  Would love to have it.

----------


## DoctorTaco

I love this mansion. It does look to me, though, like it hasn't been as immaculately maintained as the listing claims. This is reflected on the low (relatively speaking) asking price they have it at.

The last few years I have passed by this a lot, and I love how "lived-in" it has looked. Kids toys strewn about the yard, etc. It is refreshing. So many of the Heritage Hills mansions present such an immaculate image.  This one always seemed a bit more real and relatable, in spite of it's architectural majesty.

----------


## hoya

I told my girlfriend that this would make a nice Valentine's Day present for me.  Hint hint.

----------


## John

> Is this the same structure that use to house the OKC Catholic Archdiocese's home for the Bishop & eventual Archbishop of OKC?


You can see a Bishop's coat of arms (and possibly the Archdiocese coat of arms in the far one) remain above the doors in this parlor...

----------


## khook

House is now sold.   The listing sign has a sold plaque on it. And you can tell it is being cleared out now.

----------


## KayneMo

Here's a huge house that I didn't know about**:
2550 E Overholser Dr
16,742 square feet, built in 1984, listed at $1.9 million.
https://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sal...17_rect/13_zm/

----------


## bombermwc

> Here's a huge house that I didn't know about**:
> 2550 E Overholser Dr
> 16,742 square feet, built in 1984, listed at $1.9 million.
> https://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sal...17_rect/13_zm/


Holy crap!

----------


## foodiefan

both of these homes were Symphony Showhouses. . .Hudson in 1986 and Overholser in 2010.  Both incredible homes!!

----------


## CCOKC

I visited that house at Lake Overholser a few years ago when it was the Symphony Showhouse. My family and I thought it seemed more like a hotel than a home. If I remember correctly, all of the rooms had an ensuite bath and had access to the pool in the center. Plus, that space out back just screams outdoor wedding.

----------


## warreng88

That Overholser House used to be owned by Macco Properties, which was owned by Jennifer Price and Lew McGinnis. Macco used to own a bunch of apartment complexes that were always in terrible shape. He was basically a slum lord. He would buy an apartment complex, borrow money to improve, use about half that to improve it and use the other half for his obscene spending habits until the complex fell into disrepair and then he would leverage it up again. People would move out because things were breaking and he would start missing payments. He would get investors to put in money and then use that about 50/50 for the apartments and spending habits. Currently Macco only owns one crappy duplex in Edmond.

----------


## Pete

The Hales Mansion has sold for $1,945,000, or only $97.15 per square foot.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> The Hales Mansion has sold for $1,945,000, or only $97.15 per square foot.


Any clue who buyer is?

----------


## Pete

> Any clue who buyer is?


Douglas Beall, a doctor who owns the house 2 doors south.

----------


## shawnw

Surrounding his enemy, I mean neighbor, on all sides...   :-P

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Douglas Beall, a doctor who owns the house 2 doors south.


Well we're movin on up, To the east side.
To a deluxe apartment in the sky.
Movin on up
To the east side.
We finally got a piece of the pie.
Fish don't fry in the kitchen;
Beans don't burn on the grill.
Took a whole lotta tryin'
Just to get up that hill.
Now we're up in teh big leagues
Gettin' our turn at bat.
As long as we live, it's you and me baby
There ain't nothin wrong with that.
Well we're movin on up,
To the east side.
To a deluxe apartment in the sky.
Movin on up
To the east side.
We finally got a piece of the pie.

----------

